# My make up stash



## verofu85 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi everybody! I'm totally bored so I've done photos to mostly all my stuff. I'm sorry if something is dirty or about the quality of the light and so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is a general view:

























Here I am again!!

My brushes:






My Chanel's stuff (sorry for the lighting):






My pigment samples:






Stuff...






NARS' stuff:






MAC (studio fix, mineralize blushes and eye shadows):






Bourjois' stuff:






Eyes' stuff:






More MAC:






Lips' stuff (lipglosses):






Lips' stuff (lipsticks):






MAC eye shadow palettes...


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 5, 2008)

isn't it fun to capture all your stuff on film?!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 5, 2008)

nice!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonderful collection!!!


----------



## User49 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I always love seeing people's collections! :0) I'm totally bored today too! Have a cold and am at home on my day off feeling totally knackered. Thank goodness for specktra!


----------



## crazeddiva (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice collection so far. 

Nice to see a fellow Bourjois fan.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 6, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## n_c (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice stuff


----------



## verofu85 (Nov 6, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## Sophie040 (Nov 7, 2008)

Amazing collection!


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2008)

lovely collection! love the eye palettes!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 8, 2008)

really really nice collection


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## verofu85 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm updating!!!!

First the Adoring Carmine lipsticks and lipglass:






Second, Lovely Lily Pigment:






Third, Cool Eyes palette:






And fourth and last the Eyes' Pencils:






I'll update very soon...


----------



## verofu85 (Nov 20, 2008)

I continue updating with my new goodies! 

My first thing of Stila! Hooray! Sapphire and Twilight:






Harlow brush 624 (similar to MAC 187):






Good Buys' make up gloss palette:






MAC Vex and Signed, sealed e/s:






And Taos from Nars (also some Benefit samples):


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the variety.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

Great Stash you got going there! Impressive


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Everything looks great!


----------



## verofu85 (Jan 7, 2009)

I continue updating although I hope I can do it tomorrow again(the sales!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Clinique lipgloss and lip brush:






Falsies and puff from Kryolan/Harlow:






More pigment samples:


----------

